# Calculator Recommendations for Elect (Power) Exam



## power62 (Aug 9, 2012)

Any recommendations/reviews for HP33S or HP 35S calculators? Maybe casio model also?

I use HPs 48G for my work but that's not allowed during the exam.

Thanks


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 9, 2012)

I use the TI, but lots of people around here seem to think highly of the casio.

Bottom line, whatever you are comfortable with is the best choice. Get one early and learn how to use it for the problems you are solving.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Have a look at this thread which has some good info and a few other links to similar discussions.


----------



## Peele1 (Aug 9, 2012)

For Power, it seems like the Casio is the best and easiest to do rectangular and polar math. It will let you add/subtract or multiply/divide 3 + 4j and 3 /_ 15 without converting first. It worked for me.


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Aug 9, 2012)

Casio is the way to go model FX-115ES....thats my 2 cents.... ive has seen now that there is i think a FX-115ES Plus but i dont think is allowed in the exam yet.


----------



## USFishin (Sep 4, 2012)

Another vote for the FX-115ES. I passed my FE and PE exams with it first try. It's definitely a time saver on certain problems that would otherwise require multiple calculations using other calculators.


----------



## Berry (Sep 7, 2012)

I am also using the casio fx-115ES. Hopefully it is the right choice.


----------



## Lielec11 (Sep 11, 2012)

Wildsoldier PE said:


> Casio is the way to go model FX-115ES....thats my 2 cents.... ive has seen now that there is i think a FX-115ES Plus but i dont think is allowed in the exam yet.


Actually I believe the ES Plus is allowed. This is taken directly from the ncess website. Please correct me if I am wrong because I plan on using this calculator for the October power exam.

*Casio:* All fx-115 models. Any Casio calculator must contain fx-115 in its model name.Examples of acceptable Casio fx-115 models include (but are not limited to)


fx-115 MS

fx-115 MS Plus

fx-115 MS SR

fx-115 ES


----------



## mhelms_2 (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm using the Casio fx-115ES. I really like how it works.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 14, 2012)

I went with the Casio, it was very similar to the scientific calculator I used in HS/college.

To me, it was important to use something familiar and potentially shave off a few seconds here and there, and not be second guessing if I used it correctly.


----------



## win (Sep 16, 2012)

Casio Fx-115Es is the best for PE power exam.


----------



## Lielec11 (Sep 16, 2012)

Yea but is the 115ES Plus okay to use.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 16, 2012)

Lielec11 said:


> Yea but is the 115ES Plus okay to use.


Scroll up to post #8.


----------



## Lielec11 (Sep 18, 2012)

I posted #8... was just looking for some one to verify whether or not I was correct.


----------



## DK PE (Sep 18, 2012)

Your state board is the generally the final arbiter in any of these cases. They could state you need to use an abacus or about anything else. NCEES would keep you from using anything that they belive would jeopardize the integrity of the exam (i.e. copying/cheating). What is listed on your state board's website for allowed calculators?


----------



## Lielec11 (Sep 18, 2012)

Actually the New York State board refernces NCEES in regards to which calculators are allowed. And what NCEES says is what I quoted in post #8.


----------

